# Ty Life



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I need several of your fly catchers.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

OH!!! I have one of those curly-coated flycatchers, too! He doesn't hunt flies much at home, but when we take him to our backwoods camp in Northern Minnesota, he strives to maintain a fly-free as well as squirrel-free campsite.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

PowersPup said:


> OH!!! I have one of those curly-coated flycatchers, too! He doesn't hunt flies much at home, but when we take him to our backwoods camp in Northern Minnesota, he strives to maintain a fly-free as well as squirrel-free campsite.


Minnesota hail to thee!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Pre-prandial Green-Ball "Wait!" Training. 🥇

❤🐩❤🐩❤🐩❤🐩❤


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

That's gotta be a tuff one. He loooves that ball!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

94Magna_Tom said:


> That's gotta be a tuff one. He loooves that ball!


He really does love it. More than once I've rolled over onto it in the early morning hours. Between my reaction to the ball-in-the-bed and the-ball-in-my-face he's figured out there will be a big reaction, followed by laughter and loving. How can I not? 🤣🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

"What immortal hand or eye, 
Could frame thy fearful symmetry?" 
(with thanks to Wm. Blake)


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Da Boy loves his balls. 🤣 (No, not those balls you silly peoples.)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is SO good looking,. Unfair to other dogs in the neighborhood. Love him😍


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> He is SO good looking,. Unfair to other dogs in the neighborhood. Love him😍


Me, too! He's the best Boy ever!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Mfmst said:


> He is SO good looking,. Unfair to other dogs in the neighborhood. Love him😍


His super power is relaxing. ❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Got Ball?


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

View From The Lap. ❤🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I'm too sexy ....

❤🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Whaddup?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

That is a nose just waiting for kisses 😍.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Today's color is 🔵, in the best possible way. 💙

ETA - his legs aren't bowed, although they kind of look that way the first pic. Grooming can create illusions wrong as well as right.


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

Handsome guy!!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty and The Big Ball. He loves this ball. 

Obviously.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy loves his big toys too!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Good morning! Ty let me sleep in this morning - the lickies didn't start until 6 am (they usually start shortly after 5 am). He loves the morning sun in this chair. So do I. 🌅


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty & I say Hai!


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Miki said:


> Good morning! Ty let me sleep in this morning - the lickies didn't start until 6 am (they usually start shortly after 5 am). He loves the morning sun in this chair. So do I. 🌅
> View attachment 498998


Joey wakes me up in the same way at 6:00 AM 
every morning! 🤣 I’ve never had a dog who likes to lick so much! 🤣


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

He'll forgive me over time. 🤣

Happy Howl-O-Ween!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

But will he? What a cutie!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Love the costume and the wearer 🥰🤩!!!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Side Eye Ty - lots of mental/emotional exercise today which wore him out. He did great, and deserved every piece of string cheese that appeared. ❤👏


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

He obviously knows he's cute. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Scruffy Ty trying on his new Xmas duds (thank you, Amazon). He has a spa appointment on Tuesday then pics with Santa on Dec 2nd. 

Green or red?


----------



## Looniesense (Jul 10, 2021)

He looks great in both, but I vote Red to match Santa!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Green for relaxed mood, red for excited! I agree! He looks great in either! 😍!


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

I was thinking the along the same lines as Tom. Ty looks great in either color, but I found the green one had a calming effect on me, whereas the red one was energizing.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

I think they both look great but my favorite is the red. 😊


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Red


----------



## Puppy Love (Aug 10, 2015)

Anything would look good on Ty, but I think the green looks especially lovely with his eyes.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I almost always vote for red over green, but that green is so sophisticated on him! The red is a bit too bright.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Post-brushing/Pre-prandial Snooze. TBH, Ty sleeps when he's brushed - for me and at the groomers. ❤🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty's Cousin Freddie (17 weeks old Havanese) is here for a week while my sister and her hubby are traveling. So far, so good. Lots of hard play (sound on).

__
https://flic.kr/p/2o3WqaF

Then hard snoozing.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Love to see them getting along so well!


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Liz said:


> Love to see them getting along so well!


So do I! Ty is a good natured young man, and truly enjoys playing with Freddie. Freddie is becoming less annoying and more fun (although he's also starting to feel his oats as well 😱).


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

The "Cousining" continues to go well. Yesterday they shared a tug with the Big Ball. 









This morning they chomped on Bully sticks next to each other on the futon couch.









Freddie has gotten better at putting himself down for naps, which gives Ty and me breaks. But when he's on, he's on! Such a difference between 17 weeks and 17 months.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Gotta give a huge shout out to Ty's breeder (Allure) (Freddie's, too). These two have completely bonded in less than a week. Temperament is so very important to me and my little guy got a fabulous one.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I originally bought this hairy bed for Ty, but he thought it was a large plush toy. I put it away until my sister brought Freddie home and he's loved it in his playpen. This is the first time Ty has understood it's a bed. Makes my ❤ sing. 🎶🎵🎶


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty's cousin Freddie went home today. Ty whined for a couple of minutes, then joined me on the couch for a serious nap. A 17 weeks old puppy has a lot of energy. Tonight we sleep - hard. 💤


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Joey and Bobby are often exhausted after exciting events involving people and/or 
dogs. 😉


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Snow Poodles


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Ty the Home Wrecker.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Pre-prandial Lap Time. ❤🐩❤


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

Wait [must be spoken with at least two syllables]....









OK!!!









#poodleamusement


----------



## Kukla the Tpoo (11 mo ago)

A two-syllable "wait" can be heard at times in Kukla's home, too!


----------

